# About the plane



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Too soon?







Take care guys
peace
Frank


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

UFO brought them to the mother ship...........so far no one has been able to prove that wrong.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I read a great theory that the plane flew in the shadow (radar shadow) of another plane and landed in a sketchy area.

I guess there are a bunch of good theories...who knows what it will actually turn out to be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;uEywGpIt0vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEywGpIt0vw[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Frank Fargon said:


> Too soon?
> View attachment 7645
> 
> Take care guys
> ...


Yes, but remember he got mixed up about plain and went for the crueller instead.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I Dont think anybody in this world thought with all the technology a large jet, could just disappear with 239 people on board.There are lots of questions but no answers.You have to wonder, what if there is no answer, the poor family will not have any closure,i cant imagine having a loved one missing and not knowing whatever happened to them.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

One of my fellow company employees was on board that flight, so yes, too soon.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

seems to me that someone had this bright idea on how to make a 777 dissapear and so far , it worked.
I will also add that finding the plane and figuring out what happened are two different things.
One I'm sure will happen and the other I'm pretty sure will never happen.

G.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Herve Villechaise...wow that's some dated humour....almost as if someone channeled Bob Hope from the grave. Im expecting a follow up gag about Loni andersons breasts/flotation devices any minute now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> I Dont think anybody in this world thought with all the technology a large jet, could just disappear with 239 people on board.There are lots of questions but no answers.You have to wonder, what if there is no answer, the poor family will not have any closure,i cant imagine having a loved one missing and not knowing whatever happened to them.


I dunno, if they don't hear anything in a week or so, they can safely assume theyre all dead, if they haven't already. That's about as much closure as a lot of ppl get.
Not like theyre going to be found shopping in Singapore or something years later, the way say if a child is kidnapped.
Sorry to be grim, but its most likely the plane in on the bottom of the ocean...theres a hair of a chance the plane was stolen, but even though, the outcome for the passengers isn't great unless theyre held hostage, which I imagine their captors would be revealing in short order....not that its easy to keep 200 hostages a secret.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> seems to me that someone had this bright idea on how to make a 777 dissapear and so far , it worked.
> I will also add that finding the plane and figuring out what happened are two different things.
> One I'm sure will happen and the other I'm pretty sure will never happen.
> 
> G.


Has anyone thought to ask these two?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmVnChWCT_s


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I dunno, if they don't hear anything in a week or so, they can safely assume theyre all dead, if they haven't already. That's about as much closure as a lot of ppl get.
> Not like theyre going to be found shopping in Singapore or something years later, the way say if a child is kidnapped.
> Sorry to be grim, but its most likely the plane in on the bottom of the ocean...theres a hair of a chance the plane was stolen, but even though, the outcome for the passengers isn't great unless theyre held hostage, which I imagine their captors would be revealing in short order....not that its easy to keep 200 hostages a secret.


Some counter-terrorism/security expert I saw interviewed last week suggested that the plane could have been "repurposed". What is making some anxious about that prospect is what such a repurposing would consist of and be for. The most likely candidate at the moment would be Uyghur/Uighur militants, particularly given the recent mass-knifing attack in Kunming ( http://time.com/24526/another-deadly-knife-attack-puts-china-on-edge/ ). However, Beijing is currently saying "Nah, that's not it" ( http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/57f34736-ae76-11e3-aaa6-00144feab7de.html#axzz2wJpB5QH0 ). Still, Beijing is not known for transparency, particularly when it comes to restless regions of the empire.

Another person I heard interviewed on CBC Radio this past weekend suggested that the motive could have simply been theft. He noted that commercial airliners often carry high-value cargo that is not made public, and is unlikely to be made public unless there were a successful capture.

I am increasingly unlikely to believe that the passengers are all safe somewhere, but still it is worth suggesting that "keeping 200 hostages a secret" is easy if they don't know where the hell they are, and don't have any means of communication. If they are "hostages", as opposed to merely victims, then that presumes some need to sustain them in order to be able to command some ransom, and providing food, water and any medication to 200+ people is a pretty tall order. Letting them off somewhere remote, without ID, phones, money, passports, etc., IS a possibility, I suppose, that provides some remote chance they are still alive, but have not contacted anyone yet, and don't require sustenance by whoever diverted the aircraft.

Is it possible to carry out whatever hypothetical theft may have been hypothetically intended, and then simply ditch the plane in the water? I know very little about aircraft but assume that all those consultants who work for the film industry aren't supplying screenwriters with completely unrealistic information, so I'll say "Yes".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Some counter-terrorism/security expert I saw interviewed last week suggested that the plane could have been "repurposed". What is making some anxious about that prospect is what such a repurposing would consist of and be for. The most likely candidate at the moment would be Uyghur/Uighur militants, particularly given the recent mass-knifing attack in Kunming ( http://time.com/24526/another-deadly-knife-attack-puts-china-on-edge/ ). However, Beijing is currently saying "Nah, that's not it" ( http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/57f34736-ae76-11e3-aaa6-00144feab7de.html#axzz2wJpB5QH0 ). Still, Beijing is not known for transparency, particularly when it comes to restless regions of the empire.
> 
> Another person I heard interviewed on CBC Radio this past weekend suggested that the motive could have simply been theft. He noted that commercial airliners often carry high-value cargo that is not made public, and is unlikely to be made public unless there were a successful capture.
> 
> ...


If it was a heist, unless used as hostages/ransom, I don't think theyd just let them go. Theres too much to risk that it would help authorities trace back the culprits. Sorry, but if I was in the minds of someone perpetrating a massive collaborative crime like this with so much at stake, thered be a hidden mass grave somewhere with the passengers in it. I don't see this as a "I only want the money, no one gets hurt" DB Cooper scenario.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> If it was a heist, unless used as hostages/ransom, I don't think theyd just let them go. Theres too much to risk that it would help authorities trace back the culprits. Sorry, but if I was in the minds of someone perpetrating a massive collaborative crime like this with so much at stake, thered be a hidden mass grave somewhere with the passengers in it. I don't see this as a "I only want the money, no one gets hurt" DB Cooper scenario.


I've certainly thought that, but it leaves a bitter taste actually saying it or believing it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Still, Beijing is not known for transparency, particularly when it comes to restless regions of the empire.


Indeed...and when they released that 'satellite image' of what they said was the plane wreckage...holy grainy as anything. I think I could make a satellite for recon out of my toaster, my Vitamix and my 6 year old Canon that could do just as good.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that explanation does sound compelling, but I find it hard to believe no one would radio an alert about the fire etc? is that really standard procedure??

if so it seems kind of crazy...if you have a fire on a plane & send a mayday, at least help can be on the way, if you get incapacitated and lose communication

lets still hope there is a chance for the people on board


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> One of my fellow company employees was on board that flight, so yes, too soon.


I cant believe nobody has said this yet;

_Dude, sorry to hear that. If you were close, this really sucks for you...and obviously that persons family_


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

+1 very sorry to hear.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Sneaky, sorry to hear about your work mate.

I don't know the rules of flying as I don't do it, but out of all the people that were on that plane, not one of them was on a cell phone during that time and left a clue? Do cell phones and other sorts of communications not work on airplanes? I thought for sure that people on one of the 9/11 flights were making calls. Maybe no service in that area? Just wondering.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm a non-cell user, so take what I say lightly, but I understand there are zones where there is no cell service...particularly if one is over open water with no islands to stick cell towers on. One wonders if the apparent/rumoured/suspected flight redirection may have been taken specifically to preclude any off-plane communication by passengers. I'll add that one of the folks interviewed on the matter the other day noted that the brunt of the planned flight took place in the dark, so the passengers would have had little notion that they were off course for a while. The bottom line is that there can be some very sensible reasons why nobody on the plane sent out, or nobody off the plane received, any sort of distress/ed phone calls.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't know the rules of flying as I don't do it, but out of all the people that were on that plane, not one of them was on a cell phone during that time and left a clue? Do cell phones and other sorts of communications not work on airplanes? I thought for sure that people on one of the 9/11 flights were making calls. Maybe no service in that area? Just wondering.....


This was answered on a thread on another forum. No cell phone service over the open ocean as there no cell towers within range.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> This was answered on a thread on another forum. No cell phone service over the open ocean as there no cell towers within range.



Some companies over wifi over the ocean, through satellite, but this company did not. There is also electronic equipment anybody can buy for under 200.00 that will block all cell phone transmission..they use these in prisons.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here are some "interesting" ideas on BBC today, some of which I hadn't heard or considered yet: http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26609687


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Stop searching!
Courtney Love found the plane, in the ocean, by herself, with here common sense, and expertise about plane and flight, she's not a junky anymore, we should thank her... and listen back to her/band music...

http://www.theguardian.com/music/sh...-flight-mh370-missing-malaysia-airlines-plane


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Stop searching!
> Courtney Love found the plane, in the ocean, by herself, with here common sense, and expertise about plane and flight, she's not a junky anymore, we should thank her... and listen back to her/band music...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/sh...-flight-mh370-missing-malaysia-airlines-plane



Courtney Love. I remember she was on the celebrity roast of Pamela Anderson. Someone made a good joke about her:

"She's like the girl next door ....... 




If you happen to live next door to a methadone clinic!"

:sFun_dancing:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Here are some "interesting" ideas on BBC today, some of which I hadn't heard or considered yet: http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26609687


this was an interesting read.....thanks for the link

G.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This makes more sense then anything i have read..I stopped watching CNN, its turned into the Gong show.

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well they are reporting possible pieces found in the lower Indian Ocean around 1400 miles to the west of Australia. Let us hope this puts a end to the search for those poor families. ship


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Courtney Love. I remember she was on the celebrity roast of Pamela Anderson. Someone made a good joke about her:
> 
> "She's like the girl next door .......
> 
> ...


Nice one! Good joke helps me start the day!


----------

